# Humping and jumping on the cats



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You have to be consistant in the correction with the cats. I would sometimes have to take Bama by the color and say No in a stern voice. And the water pistol worked well also. Make sure you have a safe place that the cats can go that Mia cant get to so they can sleep or play without worrying about her. It can be frustrating but will get better. Same with the humping.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes, at least the cats have a safe place to escape. We have a baby gate, which has a little cat door, at the top of the stairs to go to the basement. That's where the cats sleep, eat and where most of their toys and beds are.

Mia hasn't figured out how to go through that "door" yet, and hopefully by the time she does she'll be too big to fit through it!

Problem is that our cats aren't like the "typical" cat that like being independent and alone most of the time... my cats always want to be with us when we're home... :uhoh:

Mia's been pretty bad the past two weeks with her teeth and biting, so I'm not sure if it's just because her teeth are bothering her? She's almost 12 weeks old, but from the posts here I thought we had a couple of weeks before they started to really bother her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It does get frustrating, I agree. For awhile I think Bama thought his name was "Bama leave the cat alone". He tried to pick them up all the time by their head. My cats are pretty social too and it finally got better around 7 months. The squirt bottle worked best to distract him so I could call him away. Now and then he still picks on them but I think it is more playing and just wanting them to play together.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't want her to grow up because she's so cute as a puppy, but at the same time I can't wait for her to grow up and "calm down" a bit... :


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

She certainly could be teething... Paige was an early teether too and until the teeth started dropping, I thought "she's too little". She was 4 mths.

It sounds to me like its all pretty normal puppy play behaviour. I have one cat that has a tendency to make the puppies leary of cats for the first little while. He has the "I'll get you before you get me" attitude and they learn very quickly that the cats are NOT chew toys. Of course, I have another cat that just wants to be buddies, and will rub himself against them, and they look at me as if to say "Mom, the cat is touching me.... he's TOUCHING ME.... OMG, MOM! The cat is TOUCHING ME!!!". Paige, still, at 20 mths, gives me that look when Joey decides he wants to "snuggle". That said, Mia will get better. Part of it is hard because cats have a tendency to run, and when something runs, that means it wants to be chased.... at least in the mind of a little puppy, it does. 

What I would try is at the time she goes after the cat, immediately let out a loud growl noise and when she looks at you (if she does) or when you go get her, tell her no. Time outs work quite well too... if she has a crate or somewhere you can put her, put her there and set a timer for 1 minute. Just enough time to break her train of thought and as you put her in, tell her "no kitty". Dont be angry, just very calm and firm. Then when you bring her out, take her for a play session or out to potty or something fairly active. 

She is very cute! I completely understand when you say you love the puppy, but cant wait for her to grow up. I'm the same way from about 4-5 mths until they're a year and a half or so. I would love it if they could be small little puppies (how they are from 2-3 mths) and then one day you wake up and their fully mature and skip over that adolescent phase altogether. LOL. Good luck, BJ


----------

